# North Iowa 2017 - 12/09/17



## Mikel (Sep 7, 2017)

The North Iowa 2017 Rubik's cube competition has been announced! It will take place in Osage, IA, USA. You can register and find details at the website below. I hope to see you there! 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NorthIowa2017


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 7, 2017)

Uff da! I've almost certainly got something else going on that day. Otherwise I'd come and get a 6x6 single and have a 1/1,000,000 chance at a 6x6 mean (my pb single is 4:36.xx iirc). If I could go, there might just be enough time to learn 4BLD and give that a shot, too.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 8, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Uff da! I've almost certainly got something else going on that day. Otherwise I'd come and get a 6x6 single and have a 1/1,000,000 chance at a 6x6 mean (my pb single is 4:36.xx iirc). If I could go, there might just be enough time to learn 4BLD and give that a shot, too.



That's unfortunate that you can't make it! Hopefully you can find another chance to compete!


----------

